# Not so patiently waiting on results



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I will be praying for your pup. Your vet is right she is very young for it to be cancer. But it does happen. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

I went through a similar thing with Murphy a few months ago. He is a year and a half, but the bump was on his head. The vet, also, noticed some "weird" cells in the aspirated sample and wanted to sent off a biopsy for further testing.

I was freaking out and so, so worried. So I totally understand what you are going through! And the waiting is definitely the hardest part. It turns out Murphy has congenital dermoid cysts. They will continue to pop up (on his head and along his spine) throughout his life possibly. They are not harmful, as long as he doesn't rupture one. ( which he did once already) 

I hope you get good news as well! Prayers for your little girl and please keep us posted.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope you get GREAT news, but you're also in the right place to be prepared better or worse. Please keep us posted....


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

Could it be the location where a rabies or dhpp vaccination was given?


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Your girl will be just fine! Breathe easy and you'll find out the good results soon. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Take a deep breath and just know that there could be good news for you. We just went through a scary time with our sweet girl who had a tumor on her spleen. Since there is always a possibility of a tumor being hemangiosarcoma, which we had dealt with before, we were SCARED. Our vet put a fast track on the pathology results and we got the GREAT news that the tumor was benign. So think positively. It will happen and you will have good news.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hoping for good news for you and your girl....


----------

